# A move to Canada with my Canadian Wife



## STRIKE (Mar 27, 2012)

Hello. I'm a new member here & would really love some advice!

I'm English & currently living in the UK with my Wife, who is Canadian. We married here last year & she is currently on a 2 year temporary residents visa. In a years time we can apply for partial citizenship for her which should be the last stage here. After we have done that our intentions are to try to move back to Canada. 

Originally she was starting to look into sponsoring me, but she is currently pregnant & we have a baby due in May. Very exciting, but this has confused us a little as far as to our options for moving the family to Canada. Sponsorship seems like it may not be an option as she will be a mum & will not be able to show an income. 

I'm really just wondering if anyone has been through something simillar. My wife is desperate to move back to Canada, especially now we are having a child. We really want to get a plan together as I know how long it can take for visas to come through.

Any help anyone could offer would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!

Steve.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

From what I've read, the financial requirement for sponsorship doesn't apply to spouses or their children, but only when a sponsored dependent has dependents of their own.

If you want to read about sponsoring family members, you can go to Application Forms and Guides to see the differences between the inside Canada and outside Canada application processes. Guide 3900 under Sponsorship Eligibility (for Outside Canada), and the Financial Evaluation for Sponsorship (Inside Canada) should both verify that the financial requirement does not apply to spouses.

Best of luck, and congratulations on the new addition to your family!


----------



## STRIKE (Mar 27, 2012)

Thank you! I'll have a look at the links!! If anyone else has been through something simillar I would love to hear from you.


----------



## melbausfam (Apr 2, 2012)

STRIKE said:


> Thank you! I'll have a look at the links!! If anyone else has been through something simillar I would love to hear from you.


Hi, my husband is a Canadian Citizen and we have been married for 6 odd years now with 4 children and we are all living in Australia. I recently enquired about immigration with the Sydney office (In Australia) back to Canada and explained our situation & what was required etc...

A part of the response I received from them:

"Canadian citizens living overseas and sponsoring their spouses/partners or dependent children DO NOT need to prove Canadian or foreign income. No Canada Revenue Agency printouts are required from the sponsor if they are in this situation."

Hope that helps.... good luck with the move and the new addition too...

Regards

MAF


----------



## STRIKE (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks, that is reassuring to hear! That was our main worry.

The links above have been very helpful to read through.

Has anyone looked into details for your children? I read on another forum that children with a Canadian parent, born abroad can apply for citizenship. I'm assuming this will need to be made at the same time, as a seperate application to my sponsorship.

Also I read on the application notes that we would need to prove we intended to live permanently in Canada. Any ideas on how we would prove that?


----------



## melbausfam (Apr 2, 2012)

STRIKE said:


> Thanks, that is reassuring to hear! That was our main worry.
> 
> The links above have been very helpful to read through.
> 
> ...


----------

Hello - me again!! We have x4 children (4,3,2,1 years old) and funnily enough I did enquire with the immigration office about our children and a copy and paste from their reply to me is as follows:

"Your children may be eligible for Canadian Citizenship by birth (http://www.voyage.gc.ca/faq/birth_naissance-eng)"

Have a read of that information, it may help to answer your question - or not?, the other avenue would be to make contact with the relevant office to clarify. There's a plethora of information to take in that's for sure :-D...

As for your second question re proving to live permanently in CA, that's a good question. We are selling our property and moving 90% of our contents (sell/donate the rest) + my husbands FJ40 over with a shipping company via cargo container + finalising bills, cancellilng utilities, closing bank accounts etc....not sure if that surmounts to anything (receipts/proof of some sort etc).... family ties may help (which we have) - employment I would imagine more so... enrollment at schools (although you bub is due in May) .... hopefully others may be able to clarify and provide more insight into that question than me :-D

Cheers,
Lolla


----------



## Pramsg (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm looking at doing the same...My wife is Canadian and we live in the UK. How did you get on??? Any tips for me please??

Thanks


----------



## STRIKE (Mar 27, 2012)

My wife was approved to sponsor me & my visa is being processed in London, although im in canada as a visitor right now. I cant work but hopefully my residency will be through soon!

Anything in particular you need help with feel free to ask. I would advise getting the paperwork together and starting to familiarise yourself with it now. Also start gathering the documents you need. Do you know which forms you need? I can send links if needed. The paperwork does take a while to complete, but im happy to answer any questions!


----------



## Pramsg (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks for getting back to me

I would like to apply here in London. I'm getting mixed feedback in regards to which forms I need to complete....so if you could send me links that would be great.

Also the forms my wife needs to complete to sponsor asks about her income in Canada, but as she is living here she doesn't have any....did you have the same problem?? Or is there a different form for spouses??

Thanks for all your help


----------

